# calls ?



## madarcher427 (Feb 2, 2010)

hand calls when is the best time to use distress calls & howler calls

what howler calls should i use ?

I know right now it seems everyone is using distress calls ,my buddy already has a bunch of distress calls so i thought i would look into some howler calls

should you call non stop or is best to call & then wait minute or so & call again?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Distress screams are almost always a good choice, and with breeding season being pretty much over, my vote goes to the distress screams. Since rabbit distress is used by most callers, I like to use bird or puppy distress. It is no secret that I howl on every stand when after the coyote. I use mostly non agressive lonesome howls with no barks. Howl once or twice and then go silent for several minutes before howling again. Puppy squeals are used at the end of the stand.


----------



## madarcher427 (Feb 2, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Check around on the internet. A lot of sites have reviews on the calls they sell. Make a decision on what you think would work in your particular area. 
I agree with Rich. Best advice I can give not knowing your terrain is hunt into the wind, do not call too loud or too often. Experiment with different calls and learn from what does not work as well as what does.


----------

